# Démarrer PC sur partition Snow-Léopard



## Lebossflo (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous;
j'ai une question un bête mais bon:
j'ai une partition de Snow-Léopard vierge sur un DD Externe et je voudrais savoir si il était possible de booter dessus avec mon PC (qui a Windows 7)


----------



## Deleted member 644012 (11 Septembre 2011)

C'est possible mais ça reviendrait à devoir faire un hackintosh. Et ça m'étonnerait que l'on puisse parler de ce genre de choses ici.


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2011)

On peut en parler, maintenant, mais pas dans le forum Mac OS X. Faut descendre à la cave... On y va.


----------



## iMacounet (11 Septembre 2011)

Cette partition vient d'un Mac ?

Si oui, je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.

Tu peux DL des versions hack' de OS X SL sur le ouèbe, à toi de chercher.


----------



## edd72 (12 Septembre 2011)

Ce n'est pas possible tel quel. Cette partition est faite pour booter depuis un EFI pas un BIOS.
Si tu veux faire un hackintosh, il faut repartir de zero.


----------



## Deleted member 644012 (12 Septembre 2011)

Je pense que c'est possible perso. Pas besoin de distro à la Hazard, iDeneb et consorts (c'est même déconseillé). Tu peux même  installer une version depuis un DVD original de Snow Leo avec un bootloader et quelques extensions à placer dans un dossier spécial (histoire de ne pas toucher le système).

Faudrait installer ce bootloader (myHack par exemple) et les extensions sur ton disque externe qui contient la partition OS X. Le seul problème est qu'évidemment tu risquerais de devoir bricoler un max selon le matos qu'il y a dans ton PC afin que le tout boot sans problèmes. C'est pas toujours la panacée le Hack, c'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté (en majorité à cause de l'accélération graphique bancale).


----------



## polaroid62 (13 Septembre 2011)

Grave toi un cd de iboot chope sur tonymacx86 et ça démarrera ensuite tout dépend du pc finalement.


----------



## Lebossflo (13 Septembre 2011)

Ok, je savais que c'était possible avec des solutions plus ou moins légal ^^
Cependant, je vous remercie pour toutes vos réponses.
Ps: C'était juste pour savoir, je compte pas le faire :S (mon iMac me suffit^^)
Merci a tous!


----------

